# Weekly competition 2008-50



## AvGalen (Dec 10, 2008)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used.

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I am assuming that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* hasn't changed either, but just so you know: The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. (2.5 hours for 4x4x4 Fewest Moves)
For Match the scramble you can use a glas (or other construction) so you can easily look at all sides of the cube. You perform the scramble on (solved) cube 1, can use 15 seconds inspection time and the goal is to turn a solved cube into cube 1
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at tuesday/wednesday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 B2 R' F R F2 U L2 F L2 D' L D' F U R' U2 F2 U L D L2 B2 U F'
*2. *U2 F' D B' R2 F2 R' U' R F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B2 L' D' F L' D2 L2 D' F2 U F'
*3. *D2 B U R' B' D2 R2 U2 B D2 F' U' F2 U F2 U R2 B' D2 L' U2 F' R U2 F
*4. *L' B R U R U L' U' F L B L' U L2 D R' D B D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' F'
*5. *F2 R U R D L2 B2 D B' D' B2 L D2 R2 D F2 R' D' L2 D2 L F' U2 L' U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 U' L2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 R2 U' L2 F2 D' L' D' B2 U2 F' L U' F 
*2. *D U L2 F2 D2 F2 U R F U' F2 D' L' B L2 F U F2 U2 
*3. *R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U' B L D' F' R' D' F' L2 U F2 
*4. *B2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' L D2 B2 U B R' D F2 L2 B R2 
*5. *F2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 U L D' B D2 F L2 D U F U 

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw Fw D' L2 R' D Uw U2 L R B2 F2 Rw U' B2 L F' R' B Fw2 D' Rw2 D' L Uw' F' Uw U' L Rw R' U2 Fw' F2 U Rw2 Uw2 U' L' D2
*2. *D2 B' F2 L2 Rw' R' B2 Fw2 F2 R2 D' B L2 R' B Fw2 F2 D2 Uw L Fw F D2 Uw U B2 L2 Rw R D B2 D Rw2 Fw Uw B2 Fw2 L' Rw F
*3. *L' R2 B2 Fw Rw' B Fw' Rw2 R2 B2 D B' Uw2 L2 Rw2 B Fw' U L' B' L B' Fw' F L' R' F' Rw' Uw' Fw2 L Rw' D Uw' L D2 Rw Fw2 D Uw
*4. *B2 L Rw' U R' D2 Uw2 U Fw2 L2 F2 L' Rw R B F2 D2 Rw' B2 F2 Uw F Rw D' L Rw2 R2 F' L B' L F2 Rw U F' U2 L2 Uw2 Rw R
*5. *B Fw2 R2 F R B' D' Uw U' B2 Fw F' D Uw2 B2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 F U B' D' F' L Uw Fw F2 L' Rw2 R D2 Rw2 U F' L2 Rw' R2 D B' Fw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *B Fw2 Uw' Lw2 Dw' U' Bw' R2 D Dw Fw' Uw' U Bw Fw2 L2 D' Uw2 U L R' Uw2 B2 Uw U' Lw' R' D' U2 L Rw2 B2 F Dw Uw Lw2 Rw Uw B' Fw2 Lw' Dw2 Uw' U L' R2 Dw Bw' Dw2 F Rw R' D' U2 L2 F2 Uw B2 D Lw'
*2. *L' R U' Fw2 D2 Fw L' D' Bw Fw' Rw2 B' Fw' R' Fw Lw2 F D' Dw2 Fw' Dw' B2 R2 B Bw' Lw Uw' L' Rw R B' Uw Lw' Uw Fw Dw' Fw' L' Dw2 L' R' Fw' F Dw B' Fw L2 R' Bw Fw' L2 Lw Rw R2 B Uw2 U2 F D F2
*3. *Lw2 R2 D Dw' F' Dw' U L Rw2 Uw' Bw2 D2 U' B' R F Rw' R Fw Lw' R D2 Dw2 B2 Fw F2 U2 L2 B D Dw R Uw Fw2 Dw B Bw2 Fw F Uw2 Rw' R' D2 Uw2 U2 Lw' Rw2 R' D' Dw' Bw' L B' D2 Dw U B2 D' L' Fw
*4. *Uw2 Lw Dw' R' F' U' Lw2 Dw' U2 Bw Fw Lw' Fw' F Dw' Uw2 U' Bw Uw Bw2 Uw' U Lw2 D' U Fw2 R2 F2 L' Rw F' D2 Dw Uw U Bw' Fw2 Lw2 B' Bw' Fw' F R2 U2 B2 Bw2 Fw' F' Lw D' Rw' B' Lw' R D Dw Rw2 Dw2 Uw U'
*5. *Lw2 Rw Dw2 Uw Lw' Dw L2 Rw U2 Rw2 U' Lw2 Dw Uw' B Uw' F' L Lw R B Bw Fw2 L2 F' U Bw' D L2 Lw2 R2 Fw L2 Lw2 Rw2 R' B2 D B Fw L' Lw2 D' Rw' Fw' Uw L' Rw2 F' D' R2 D2 U Bw2 Fw F' Uw' L2 R Uw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *L 3U' U 2F2 L' B 2F' F 3U2 3R U2 2B' 2R 3U2 B2 D2 2B2 D' 2D2 U2 3F' 2U' 3F L R2 B2 F' 2D2 L2 2R2 D 3U U2 2R F2 L2 2B2 3F' 2F' D' 2R2 R2 D 2U' B' R' 3F 2L 2D2 B 3F' 2F U B' 2B2 3F2 2F2 F 2U2 2F' 2L 3R2 3F' L' 3U 3R F2 L 2B2 3R F2 R' B2 2F' 3R2 2F2 F' 2L2 R 3U2
*2. *2L 3F D' U 2B' 2D' 3F2 D' 2L' 3U L F 3U' R 3U' 2U U 3F' 2D 2U2 2B L 2L2 2R 3U U' B2 2B 3F 2F' F 3R' 2B 3F 2F2 3R' 3F2 L2 R 3F 2L 2B' 2L D' 2D 2B 2L F2 2D' 3F2 3U2 2F' 2U2 2B 3U2 U' 3R D 2D2 2U2 U' L2 3F' 3U 2F2 D 2D' 3U' 2U U' F' L 2L 2D2 B2 R F 3R' 3F F
*3. *2D' F 2U2 3R 3F2 3U' 2R' 2B' 2R 3U' B' U' R2 2D' 2F' D2 F' 3R D' L' B2 2R 3F2 3U2 U 2R' 2B 3F' 2F' 2L' 2D2 2L B2 3F 2U' 3F' F 2D 2U L 2B 2L2 F2 R 2D' B2 F L2 2R2 2F2 2U2 U 2L F U2 3R' 2B 3F' 2F2 R' 3F 2R' 3F L2 2F' L2 F' 2D' 2U' 2L D 2F U2 B' D 3U 2F2 3U2 R' 2F
*4. *2R B2 3F R B 2B 3F' 2F2 F2 U2 L2 2R' D2 3U 2F R 3U' U' L2 D 3U2 3F' F2 2D' 2B' 2F' U2 B2 2B L' 3R 2R 2U 2R' 2B2 L' R2 B' F' 2L 3R F L2 3R2 2R R B2 2B2 3F 2F2 F U 3R' D' 3U 2U U' F2 2D2 3U2 2B D2 3R' 2U' B2 2L 3R' B2 2B' F2 2L 3R R2 F2 L' 3R' D 2D' 2U' B
*5. *2L' 3F U' F2 D' B2 F2 L 2R2 R 2B 2D2 3U 3R2 3U 2U' 2L' 2R2 D' 3U' 3R2 3U U2 L2 3U2 U2 B 2B 3F 2F F' 3R2 2D' 3R 2F2 3R 2R2 B R2 B' 3U 2U' 2B 2F 3U2 2R 3U2 U2 3R 2U 2R' 3U' 2R 2U 3F2 2F' D' 3U 2B 2L2 R' 3U' 2L' 3R' R 2D2 U' F2 L 2U2 B 3U2 2B' 2R2 R' 2U2 F 2R' 3F2 2D2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2U2 2B2 F 3L2 3R 3F D' 3L' 3F' 2F2 3R' 2F' F2 3L' 2F' 2L2 3R2 2R2 B' 3R 2R D' 2R2 3D2 B 2B2 3R' F R2 3U2 U' 3R B' 2D 3D' 3R2 3F' 3D 2U 3L2 2B D 3D 3R2 3B 3F' 2F F U' F 3R 3D' F2 2D 3L' 3D' 2U 3B 3U 3B 3R' B2 2B2 2F2 F 2U 2B 3R2 D' 2U 3B2 2U F2 D' L2 D2 L 3D2 2B' 3F 2L' 3R2 2R2 R2 3B2 L' 2R 2F2 D F2 L 2D' 3D R' D' 3L2 R 3B F2 3D2
*2. *2R 3D' B2 2R 2B 2L2 2B' 3R 2D' 3D 2L' D' 3B 2D 3U 2F 2L2 3L 3F2 3D 3U2 B 2D2 3D2 3R' U L' 2D' 3D' 2R2 R' B 3U2 L' R' F2 3R2 2R' D2 3D 3L2 B' 3R2 3F' 2F2 2U2 F 3R 2D2 2U2 F 3R2 F2 U' B2 3B' 3R2 D 2U' 3B2 L2 2L 2D 2U 3F U' R D' 2D2 3U' 2U' 2F' 2R2 B2 3B2 D 2D B' D' L2 3F 2L 2D2 3B' D' 3U' U2 3R2 U 2F' 3U' L R 3B' R' F2 3D' B' 3F2 3D2
*3. *F' 2U U2 3B 3F 3L2 2B L2 2L2 R' 3D2 3R 2R2 F 3R' D2 U F2 2L' 3F 2U' B2 2U' R 2U2 3L D2 3U2 2U' 2L B2 3D' R 3D F2 D' 2U F' 3U' 3F 2U2 3B' 3F' F' 2U L 3R U' B2 3F' F2 2L2 D2 3D2 2U U2 2L2 2F2 F D2 2D 3L 2F2 3U 2U 3B' 3F2 2F F2 2U' 2R' 2U' 3R 2R 3U 3L 3D 3U2 2L' 3L2 2F D 3D2 F' 2R 3F 2F 3R D 3B L2 2R2 3D2 3U2 B2 F2 2L' U' L R'
*4. *2B 3B' R 3B' 2D' U2 3R' D' 2U B U' 3L 2F 3U' 3B2 2D2 3D2 3U' 2L 2R' 3D' 3B' 3L' 3R' R 3F L 2L' B' 2D' 2L' 2R 3D2 3U' L 3B2 D U B F' 2L 3D' 3L2 B 3B 3L2 R2 2D' 3D' 2B 2F' F 2R' 2U' R 2U R2 F D2 F 2L' 2R 2D B 2F' 3R2 D' B' L2 2D2 2B2 U 3B' 3F' 3R2 3U' 2B2 3B L 2L' 3D2 3U' 2U 3B2 3U U' 2L' 2R2 3D' U2 2L2 3L B' 3D L2 3B 3R 3B 2F' 2D'
*5. *R2 D2 3D' 3F U2 R2 2B2 3B' 3D2 2R2 D 2D 2L D 3U' 2B 2F L' 3L 3R2 R 3F2 3R U' B' 3B 3F' 2F2 F 2L 3L R B' F' L 2L' 3D' 3U' U 2R2 3B' 2D 3U2 2U2 L2 3R 2R 3B2 2F' 2D2 3R B 2B2 D2 2U' 3R' 3F' F' 3R2 2R2 B2 2L' 2R' 2U' 2L D2 2L' 2F' D' 3U' 3L' D' 2U2 2B' D2 3U 2U' U2 3F' R2 2B 3B 3F 2F2 F' 2D 3D2 3F2 3U2 3B2 3D 2U B2 2B 3L2 2R' 3D 2U2 3F 2U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R' U F D2 R' D' L B U2 R2 U' F2 U2 B' U2 L U2 F2 L' D2 R' B' D F2
*2. *B' U' F2 D2 F' U F2 R F' U' R2 U' R F2 D L2 F2 D2 L U R' F D2 F D2
*3. *L F D' F D' L2 B2 D' F2 R' U F2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' F D2 R U2 B2 R' U F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D F2 D B2 D F2 D L2 D2 B2 L U2 R B L' R F R U' B' R 
*2. *D2 L2 F2 D' R2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 U' R' F' L' D' R2 D F L' D F' 
*3. *L2 B2 D L2 D B2 R2 F2 D B' L2 U' L' R' U2 F D B' R2 F2 U2 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 B Fw F D Uw' U L2 B2 L D' U B Fw' F' U R2 F Uw U2 Rw B Fw F2 U' L2 R' Uw' Fw D2 Uw U L B F R2 B' Fw F2 U
*2. *Uw' Fw' R B Fw' F L2 U L2 Rw2 R2 B Fw' F L Rw2 R' B' F' L Rw F D B F L' D2 Rw R B2 Uw2 L' D' B2 D2 Uw' U' L2 R' F2
*3. *Rw' Uw2 R2 D Uw2 U2 Rw D2 F2 U2 R D Rw2 F' Rw Uw2 L Rw2 Fw' D2 Uw2 U Rw2 F2 Rw' D2 L' Rw' R' B L' R' F' Rw2 Fw' Rw2 Fw F U Fw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B F Uw Lw' R Bw2 Lw' Dw2 R Fw2 Rw B' Dw' Uw' U' Lw2 R Bw' L' Rw2 U L2 Rw2 Fw L' Dw' Bw' Lw' R' Dw2 U B' L' R D Uw R D L2 Uw' U2 F Dw2 Rw Dw' U2 R F2 Rw2 D Fw Lw Rw U2 Bw Fw' L2 R' Fw Dw
*2. *D Uw Bw D2 Uw L F2 Lw Dw2 L' Rw2 R2 D2 U Lw2 F Dw' Fw' U' B U' L Uw Lw' D2 Dw' Uw' U Fw2 Lw Rw2 Uw' Rw D U' Bw' Dw' L' Lw2 Rw2 R2 D' Uw' Bw' Dw2 B2 Uw2 Rw R D2 Dw2 Uw' B' Fw F2 Uw2 Fw F' U' Bw
*3. *F' Uw2 B2 L2 Uw B2 L2 Rw' F' D Rw' R2 D Bw Fw D2 Dw' B' Rw' R B Bw2 Fw F' L' Rw2 Uw R' Bw Fw2 F' Dw2 R Dw L2 Dw Fw2 D' Lw2 U' Lw Rw2 Dw' Rw2 B' R U' L2 Lw2 R2 Uw Bw2 D2 Dw Uw' Fw F2 R' Bw Dw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *3F' 2D2 B 3F2 F2 2R 3F 2F2 F' L R2 B L' 2L' 3R 2R R2 D' U2 R 2U 3R' 3U U 2B2 3F D2 L 2L R 2D2 3U' 2B2 3R2 2U2 2L2 3R2 2U' 3F 2U B2 2D' L 3R' U2 B' 2B2 2F2 F2 L2 2R2 B2 3U' 2F' 2U' 2R' 3U L2 2D2 2U2 U' B 2B2 3F2 2R' D2 2D' 2B' 3F2 2L B' 2B F 3U' 3F' 2U2 3F 2D2 3F 2R'
*2. *2F D 2D' 3U2 B2 2L2 3R B2 2B 3F F2 3U L2 2B2 3F2 F' D2 2L' 2D B2 2B2 D 2U2 3F' 2F 3R' 2U 3R' U B 3R F' U 2R2 B 2B' 3F 2F F 2U2 3R' 3F' F2 2L' 2R B2 2B' 2F' 2R' B2 3U' 2B 3R' 2R2 D R2 2D 2R 2B 2F2 F L2 2L2 R2 2B 2F2 2L F 3U' 3F R 3U2 2R' 2U' 2L 3F2 L' 2L' 3U 2F
*3. *3R 3U F2 L2 2L' 3R2 D 2U2 3R B' 2B' 2F F' 2D' 3F' 2U' U 2R' R' F2 L2 3R2 D' 3U 3F2 3R' 2R2 R2 3F 3R2 D 3U2 B 2F2 D2 2B 3R2 2U2 B2 2B2 2D2 3U F' 3R' B2 3U 2F2 F' D' 2D 3U' 2U 2B' 2F2 F2 2U' 2L' D 2B 2L' 3R' F2 U2 2R2 B R' 2F 3R 2R2 3U B2 L2 2L B' 2L2 2B F' 2D 3U U

*7x7x7 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *2B' D F2 2L' 3L' 3R2 R 2U L' 3B2 2F' F 2R R2 U R2 B 3B2 F2 D 3R2 2F' 2L D2 2D' 2L2 2D2 3D2 2F' U2 B2 2F 3U' 2L' 3R 2D' 3F2 3L2 3B 3F2 2F' 2D' 3D B D2 3U2 3B2 2L 3R R B 2F2 2L' 2R2 3B U R D' R' 2D' 3L' 2R 2B 2F 3R2 2R' 2F' L 2B' 3U2 2U2 U2 2B' F' 3L' 2U 3B2 3F' 3L2 F2 2L 3U' 3B2 U B L' 2L' 2R 3F L' 3F' D' 3B2 2D2 R' D' 3U B2 D 3U'
*2. *3U R 3U B 3B 3F F2 2U2 F 2D2 3U2 2B2 2L' D' 3B 2L' B2 2B2 F' 3R2 U 2L 3L2 3R' B2 2B2 2F2 3R 2D' 2L 2F 3L' 3B' 3F 3L2 2B 2F R2 D2 2U2 3L D U2 3R' 3B 2D R 2U2 2B2 D' 2U2 2F2 2R2 D 3L' 3R D 2D 3U2 2U2 L' 2L F' 2D 2B 3B 2F2 U2 R 3D' 3L' D' 3U2 2U B2 3F2 3D 2L R 3B' L 2F' D' B' 3F2 2F2 F2 2R F' 3D2 2L R' 3F 3L' 2B' D2 2D 3B 2D' 2L2
*3. *3L' 3R2 3U 2B2 3B2 U' 3F' 2D 3D2 2U' 2L2 U 2B2 3D' 2B2 3F 2F2 F2 2L2 B 3D' 3F2 2F2 3R R 2D 2U' 2R' D 3B2 2F2 3R' 2F2 2L' 3R 2D2 2U2 L' 2L' B2 3F' 2U' 2F F 3D2 B F 2D U' B2 L 2F' 3D' 2U' 3F2 3R2 3F2 2L' 3L' 2R R 2F F2 3D' 3L' D 3B' 3D2 U2 L2 3L 3R' 2D' 3B2 3F 2D B' 2D 3U2 B 2F2 D' 3U 3L2 D2 B2 F2 2D2 L' 2F' 2D2 3F2 2F 2L2 B 2D2 U 2L 3B' 3R

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 D2 R' D2 R' F2 L2 R U2 R B U L' B U' R F U R D R 
*2. *B2 R2 B2 D' U2 F2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 L U2 F U' L' R2 B' F2 U L' 
*3. *U' L2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 L' U2 B' D B F R B L' F2 R 
*4. *B2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U R2 D' F2 D2 R' U R F' D2 R' B' F' U2 L' R' 
*5. *U R2 D U F2 D L2 R2 B2 L2 U L' U2 B D' B R B' R' B2 U' 
*6. *U' F2 U F2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 R2 D' L2 F L2 D' R' D R B' U' F 
*7. *D' F2 U L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' U' L D' B' F' L' D B F L2 F2 
*8. *L2 D' U' L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D' R B2 R' F' U2 R' F U' R2 B' R2 U' 
*9. *D' B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D F' D' U B' F L D L' B R' 
*10. *L2 U L2 R2 D F2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 F' R2 F' D' L F U2 R' D' R2 
*11. *B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D' R' F' R2 F2 U' B D' B' F' R F U' 
*12. *U2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 R2 U B2 L2 F R' F R2 D' F' D2 L' B L2 R' 
*13. *U' L2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 F' U' R2 D2 F L F D2 B D' R 
*14. *L2 U F2 D U2 B2 L2 D' U' L' F' D' U' F2 D' B2 F L D U 
*15. *D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 R2 B2 U' F' L2 U R D' F2 U F U2 L' F2 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 B2 D L2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 U B U' L2 B D U L B2 U F D 
*2. *D2 R2 U F2 D R2 D' L2 U B D2 L U L' F2 D' F L R F R2 
*3. *F2 L2 B2 F2 D' U2 R2 D2 R2 F' R B' D' L U B L' B2 L' 
*4. *B2 F2 D' B2 D R2 F2 U F2 U L2 B' D F2 L D2 R D2 B' U F 
*5. *B2 U F2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' R D' B U L B R2 U L' F L' 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 U' B2 D' U' L2 U F2 D2 F' D2 L' B D B D' F2 U' L U' F' 
*2. *U2 F2 L2 R2 D F2 D R2 F2 D' U2 F R D' L' B U2 R2 B D F 
*3. *B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 D' B F2 R2 F L B' F2 D R2 F' U2 
*4. *B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 D' F2 L R2 B2 U' R B' U R2 F' U' F' 
*5. *F2 L2 D B2 F2 R2 U F2 U' R2 D L F' R U F2 R2 U2 R' U' 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U' L2 F U2 L F2 R F D2 F' L U' L' 
*2. *U L2 R2 B2 D L2 F2 D' R2 U2 L' R' D2 U F' D2 R' D2 B D U 
*3. *L2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 U R2 U' L R F' D R B' D' U L2 F' U' F2 
*4. *D' B2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 F2 D L D' U' B U' F L R' B' D2 L2 R2 
*5. *D2 F2 R2 U' L2 D L2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 B D B' D F' L B L U 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 U' L' R2 U B U R2 B2 F' R' B2 U' R2 

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves* Only experimental so if you want this to become regular, start submitting your solutions
*1. *B2 F2 L2 Rw' B' F' U F' D' Fw L' D2 Uw Rw2 U2 L2 B' D' Uw2 U R D Rw2 B F2 L Fw2 U2 B2 Fw' R2 Uw' Rw' D2 Uw' U2 Fw Uw' Fw2 U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F D2 F2 R2 D2 R' F R D2 L' U R2 D' F' L2 F L F U' F' R2 U' R U' R2
*3. *L2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 R2 D F' R' B2 D B' R' F2 D F' L' F' 
*4. *D2 U2 L2 R D U2 R2 Uw' L' Rw2 R D Uw' R2 Uw2 B' L2 Rw2 Fw' R' D L' Fw F' U L Rw2 R2 B Fw2 F L2 R2 U2 L Rw B' F2 U' Fw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *L2 U R2 F2 L' F2 D' B2 L2 F U2 F U' R2 D L U2 R' D' R F' U' R D' L2
*3. *D2 F2 U F2 D' B2 F2 U L2 F2 U2 R D2 U R2 B2 L B L D2 F' 
*4. *Uw2 B' Fw' F D Uw' U Fw Uw2 U Rw' U' Fw2 Rw' B' Uw2 B Fw2 Uw' B Fw' F Rw B' Rw R' B2 Rw2 F L' Rw' R2 U2 Rw Fw' F R' F2 D2 B'
*5. *Dw Uw2 L2 B' D' Dw2 F' D2 Dw' U Lw2 Fw2 Rw2 Bw' R' Fw D Dw U2 L2 Lw' Rw2 R B2 F Rw2 F D' Uw2 U Rw Fw' Rw R' D Lw' R Bw R' B2 F2 D2 Uw' Bw2 D Rw' Uw' Lw2 Bw' Fw F2 Dw' L2 Lw' R D2 Fw2 L2 Lw Rw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay*
*2. *U2 F D B L D B U2 R2 U2 L2 B U' R' F' L D' B2 L U' F' D B' R2 D2
*3. *F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 R2 D' R2 D2 R' F R D2 L2 B D' L' B U 
*4. *D2 L D U' B2 F' D' B2 F' L' R2 Fw D U L Rw2 B' U2 B2 Rw B D Uw2 B' Fw2 F Uw' R' Fw' D Uw' U2 Rw' D2 Uw' U2 B2 Fw2 U F2
*5. *L B' U' Fw D Uw U Bw' Lw Fw R2 Uw' U' L2 Lw Rw R Fw' Dw B' Bw' Fw' F' R2 D' Uw R2 Dw2 L Lw2 Rw R2 Uw' F D2 R' D' Rw' Fw' F2 Lw' Dw2 Lw' B Dw2 Rw U Lw2 Bw' Dw2 Rw' Uw2 Bw2 L B' D R Bw' Fw' D
*6. *2D2 B2 2B 3F 2F F D2 2D2 2U U B2 2B2 3F 2F' F' U' 3R 2R2 R' 2U2 L' 2L 2R B' 2B2 3F2 2F2 F 2R' R' 3F2 3R 2U2 R' 2D' 3F2 F' 2D2 3R' 2D' 3U 3F 2U U' 2R2 3U' R2 2F' U' B' 2B 2U2 U B2 2B' 3F2 2F 2L 2D2 B2 2B' 3F2 F 2R2 B2 2F' F' 2D2 U L 2L 3U L2 2F2 U B' 2F' 3R' U2 2L

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay*
*2. *U2 B2 U F2 R2 B D' B2 R' F' D R B2 R' D L U B' D' F2 U R' F U2 L2
*3. *D' B2 R2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 F2 D' B' R D U' F' D' F' L2 F2 
*4. *Rw' U Rw' Uw L2 R' D' Uw' Fw' Rw2 Fw D Rw' Uw B R' F' Rw U' L D' Uw B Fw' F2 D' F2 L' B' L B2 Fw2 D' Uw2 L B2 Uw' R2 D R'
*5. *Lw2 R2 Uw2 B2 Lw F U2 R Fw Uw2 U' F D2 Uw2 L' Lw2 Rw R' Uw2 Rw2 R B2 Fw2 Lw2 D2 F Dw' B' D2 L2 Lw Fw' Uw U' Rw' B2 L Uw R2 B' L D U2 Lw' D' F' Rw Dw' L2 U L' Dw' Uw L2 Uw' L2 F Uw' B Bw
*6. *3F' 2R2 U R 2B' 2D' L U2 2L 2B' 2D' U2 2B' 3F' 2F2 F2 3U' 3R2 2F' 2L2 2D2 F2 R' D 2D' 2F2 3R' B2 2B 3F' 2F2 F' 3U2 L D 3R' 2D2 R2 2B' 2R' D' 2B2 3F' 2D' 3U2 2U2 L' R' 3U B 2B' 2F2 2D2 3U 2U2 U' R 3U 3R2 2F2 F D 3U U B2 3F 2F R' 2U 2B' 2U2 2L2 3F2 2L 3R' 2F F2 3R2 2R B'
*7. *2B U F' 2L 3L 3R2 2B' R F 3U' 2L' R' B2 2U' L2 2L' 3L 3R2 2R2 3U L' B' 2F' 2L 3L' 3R2 R' B' 3F2 D 2U' L' 2L2 3L2 3R' R2 3B2 3F2 U 2F' 3R U L2 2D2 3U' 2U2 U2 L2 2F' D2 2D2 3D' 3U 2L' 2F L2 2L 2B' 3F2 F2 2L R' 2U L2 2R2 F 2U2 3L 3D2 2U2 U R B 3U2 3B' 3D' B 2U' F' 3R' D 2L' 2R2 3F2 F' 3R 3D 2U2 2F' R' 2U 3L' R B F' U2 3F' 2F F 3R'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Snake* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-4,d=-2 / dUdU u=-2,d=-2 / ddUU u=3,d=-5 / UdUd u=3,d=3 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-3 / dUdd
*2. *UUdd u=0,d=-2 / dUdU u=2,d=-1 / ddUU u=1,d=6 / UdUd u=2,d=6 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=2 / dUdd
*3. *UUdd u=4,d=-1 / dUdU u=-4,d=-5 / ddUU u=-5,d=-3 / UdUd u=-2,d=5 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=5 / UUdU
*4. *UUdd u=-5,d=-1 / dUdU u=-5,d=6 / ddUU u=1,d=3 / UdUd u=-3,d=-1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=2 / ddUU
*5. *UUdd u=1,d=6 / dUdU u=-4,d=-5 / ddUU u=-1,d=2 / UdUd u=5,d=-3 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-3 / Uddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *u' L' R' U B' L' B' U L R B R' U L' B U' B' R B U B U B' U' L 
*2. *l' r b u R B R' B' R L' U R' U R L' R B' R' U' L U' B' L' R' B 
*3. *b L R L' B' L R B L R L B R' L' R L' B L' U R' U R U B L' 
*4. *l' r b' u' L' U' L B' U L U' B' R' L' B' R' L R' U B L U L' R' L' 
*5. *l' U' L' B R' U' R U' R B' U B U' R' L' R' L' U R' B U' B' R' U' B' 

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-3) (-3,6) (2,1) (6,0) (4,2) (6,0) (0,1) (0,4) (0,2) (6,0) (2,4) (6,2) (4,0) (2,2) (2,2) (-2,4) 
*2. *(-2,6) (-4,2) (6,3) (0,3) (-5,4) (3,3) (2,5) (-5,3) (6,0) (6,0) (-1,4) (0,3) (0,2) (4,1) (2,3) 
*3. *(-5,-4) (0,-3) (5,4) (2,0) (0,5) (-2,1) (2,3) (-4,1) (0,2) (6,2) (-2,0) (6,2) (1,4) (0,4) (2,2) (0,2)
*4. *(6,-4) (1,4) (6,5) (3,0) (3,3) (3,3) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,1) (0,2) (-4,3) (0,1) (0,2) (4,4) (-1,4) (6,0)
*5. *(3,3) (3,6) (0,3) (6,0) (0,1) (4,5) (6,3) (6,0) (-2,5) (-4,4) (0,2) (-4,2) (6,0) (2,0) (-4,2) (2,0)


----------



## Escher (Dec 10, 2008)

Rowan Kinneavy

2x2 -
2x2 BLD -
3x3 - (19.65), 17.30, 17.55, (12.90), 18.80 = 17.88. 
pretty sweet  though couldve been better. the 12.90 was full step, and i think with a bit of time they could all be like that... i KNEW changing back cubes was a good idea!

3x3 BLD - 
3x3 FMC - 
3x3 OH - 31.63, 35.90, (42.39), (29.52), 32.61 = 33.38
awesome...
4x4 - 
2x2 to 4x4 relay -

YUSSS first post 

ill probably DNF all the BLD solves - i started again recently and im trying to get some really good times...


----------



## PeterV (Dec 10, 2008)

PeterV:

3x3x3: (29.28), (39.52), 29.28, 33.14, 36.03 = *32.82 avg.*
Comment: I'm happy with this average 

Magic: (1.65), 1.47, 1.45, 1.46, (1.42) = *1.46 avg.*
Comment: I'm REALLY happy with this PB average  First sub 1.5 average one day after my first sub 1.5 single!


----------



## MistArts (Dec 11, 2008)

*FMC:* Not finished yet.

Spoiler of 12-move Triple-X cross


Spoiler



R' B' U2 B2 F L2 U2 B2 U' R' U B2


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 11, 2008)

*3x3:* 15.72, 14.70, 15.83, 15.74, 16.86
*avg:* 15.76
*comment:* ummmm what just happened? extended into 16.15 avg. 12. wow.


*3x3OH:* (36.33), 45.72, 44.42, (51.95), 37.88
*avg:* 42.67
*comment:* I practiced


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 11, 2008)

2: (6:16), 8.86, 10.18, 9.41, (13.91)=9.48 av
rubbish!
3: 15.46, 17.38, 18.97, (20.06), (15.02)= 17.27 av
pretty good.
4:1:47.03, 1:39.31, 1:42.19, (1:35.93), (1:52.72)=1:42.84 av
dont practice it that much, it shows.
2-4:2:56.64
3BLD: 1:55.34, DNF (POP), 2:07.48= 1:55.34
yay, i got a sub-2 in there, which was my goal. I'm getting times around 2:05, I think.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 11, 2008)

3x3x3BLD: DNF, 42.19, *39.06*
4x4x4BLD: DNFDNFDNF
5x5x5BLD: DNFDNFDNF
2-5 relay: 35:16.77 Blindfolded


----------



## joey (Dec 11, 2008)

4x4 BLD (centres only (and corners, if I remember to memo them!))
DNS, 6:44.xx DNF (3-cycle off, I forgot to memo the corners too )


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 11, 2008)

joey said:


> 4x4 BLD (centres only (and corners, if I remember to memo them!))
> DNS, 6:44.xx DNF (3-cycle off, I forgot to memo the corners too )


So you can remember a whole 4x4x4 (which is different every time), but you can't remember that you have to memo corners :confused:


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 11, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4 BLD (centres only (and corners, if I remember to memo them!))
> ...



I don't remember when it happened, but I had a fairly significant-sized multiBLD once (something like 10 cubes) where I completely forgot to memo the corners on one of the cubes. And I've had one or two big cube solves before where I pulled on the blindfold thinking I was ready to solve, then realized I hadn't memorized the corners and had to pull it off so I could finish memorizing. So I'm with ya, Joey!


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 11, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



I took the liberty of highlighting a few things in order to bring them to your attention.

Joey was probably just excited about being done with memoing center. Adrenaline can do stuff like that.


----------



## krazedkat (Dec 12, 2008)

3x3x3 Singles:
1) 00:49.93 (Scramble 1)
2) 00:50.66 (Scramble 2)
3) 00:44.66 (Scramble 3)


----------



## Jude (Dec 12, 2008)

*Sigh* Another bad week for FMC. I ran out of time so have to use my safe solution that I got after about 40 minutes. At least it's not a DNF like last week. It's Completely linear, not even any cancellations between steps.

_Scramble: D2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 U' L' R2 U B U R2 B2 F' R' B2 U' R2 _

*Solution:*
*2x2x2 (6):* R' F2 U2 F2 L2 F
*2x2x3 (14):* R' D B D' B D' R D
*F2L (25):* R B' R B U' R U R2 U' R2 U'
*LL (34):* B R2 B2 R' B2 R' B2 R2 B

* R' F2 U2 F2 L2 F R' D B D' B D' R D R B' R B U' R U R2 U' R2 U' B R2 B2 R' B2 R' B2 R2 B (34)*

Edit: Just realised this is my worst solution ever, 2 moves worse than my first ever attempt at FMC..


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 12, 2008)

3: 12.00 13.38 13.65 14.91 13.83 = 13.59 good

4: 56.25 C 1:07.40 P 57.05 P 1:01.75 OP 59.22 P = 59.59 nice

5: 1:45.43 1:39.06 1:34.02 1:41.97 1:44.11 = 1:41.71 nice

3OH: 24.50 25.72 23.59 24.38 27.55 = 24.87 good

3BLD: DNF (1:49.55) DNf (2:11.93) 2:26.00 = 2:26.00 bad


----------



## not_kevin (Dec 12, 2008)

*2*: (5.69) 8.08 6.16 (8.83) 7.06 = *7.10*
So fail... I did each of these again later and got sub-6 on all of them except 4, which was 6.16.

*3*: 18.34 17.36 17.28 (15.21) (18.34) = *17.66*
Again, fail. I'm not very good at 3x3 anymore...

*4*: 1:26.28OP 1:17.33O (1:34.88OP) 1:18.53 (1:15.61O) = *1:20.71*
Too many OLL parities... Faster than I've done for a long time, 'tho.

*5*: (2:10.53) 2:16.53 (2:49.94) 2:19.46 2:11.94 = *2:15.98*
It's sub-2:20! That third solve was just painful... something like 8 last 4 edges?

*7*: (8:19.90) (9:29.09) 8:31.69 8:39.81 8:35.05 = *8:35.52*
With the three counting solves, I have a 4.xx SD! Consistent!

*3BLD*: DNF[2:37.05] 2:46.08 DNF = *2:46.08*
I'm pretty consistently sub-3 now... if I can memo it... Must get faster...

*3OH*: (25.78) (34.43) 33.58+ 33.05 31.77 = *32.80*
So slow now... ;'(

*Sq-1*: 30.59 (24.67+) 39.81 (42.86) 27.53 = *32.64*
Optimal cube shape really helps... Both of the slow solves were non-optimal cube shape with parity.


----------



## coolmission (Dec 12, 2008)

*3x3x3*: (35.30) (53.06) 36.96 39.19 44.66 = 

solve 1 & 3 were pll skips : 40.25


----------



## syuhei222 (Dec 12, 2008)

444 

*avg:46.52*

45.33 (44.33) (54.62) 48.00	46.23

So so.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 12, 2008)

Chukk said:


> *Sigh* Another bad week for FMC. I ran out of time so have to use my safe solution that I got after about 40 minutes. At least it's not a DNF like last week. It's Completely linear, not even any cancellations between steps.
> 
> _Scramble: D2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 U' L' R2 U B U R2 B2 F' R' B2 U' R2 _
> 
> ...



You call that a bad solution?

I'll like you to see some of the scrambles that I was stuck on.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 12, 2008)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 14.83, 9.80, 10.43, 11.19, 9.93 = *10.52*
*3x3x3:* 41.51, 25.12, 29.56, 22.36, 28.51 = *27.73*
Comment: Completely botched OLL on the first one. Why is it I never see other people in the 25-30 second range who occasionally get solves this bad? Is there something wrong with me?
*4x4x4:* 1:56.43 (OP), 2:01.52 (OP), 2:06.69 (O), 1:45.00, 2:05.38 (O) = *2:01.11*
*5x5x5:* 2:43.01, 2:48.45, 2:54.32, 2:47.14, 3:02.87 = *2:49.97*
*6x6x6:* 6:14.50 (O), 6:12.93 (O), 6:11.21 (O), 6:14.52 (P), 6:03.41 (O) = *6:12.88*
*7x7x7:* 9:12.11, 8:33.06, 8:54.13, 8:53.61, 8:40.96 = *8:49.57*
Comment: Terrible times on the big cubes this week. I hope I can get faster again - my times the past couple of weeks have been very disappointing.
*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 1:07.81 = *1:07.81*
Comment: I went very slow on the last one to make sure I didn’t DNF them all.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:08.59 (0:42), DNF (2:18.96), 2:18.52 (0:45) = *2:08.59*
Comment: I’ve started watching memorization times on 3x3x3 again so I can see how I’m really doing. 40-45 seconds is a slightly better than average time for me, but all my good solves are in that range or so. Second one was off by 4 edges – I made 2 memorization mistakes.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 8:53.58 (4:23), 9:31.02 (4:45), DNS yet = *8:53.58*
*5x5x5 BLD:* 23:10.31 (12:41), DNF (23:04.12, 10:35), 17:20.78 (9:22) = *17:20.78*
Comment: I did the first one after I got back home the night of the Indiana Open; I was so exhausted I'm amazed that I managed to solve it at all - that's why the time was so bad. The second one was off by 3 wings - I used the wrong image when solving. It had bad memorization recall problems too. The third one was nice, though.
*6x6x6 BLD:* 42:54.34 (21:38), DNS, DNS = *42:54.34*
*7x7x7 BLD:* 1:21:36.51 (35:35), DNS, DNS = *1:21:36.51*
Comment: Yes! I got both big cubes this week! The 7x7x7 was a real struggle - my memory just wasn't working well, but I kept at it and managed to eventually dredge up everything. I was quite amazed when it was actually solved at the end.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *3/3 = 3 points, 18:20.67* (11:17)
Comment: I did this the morning after the Indiana Open after just 4 hours sleep, which is why it was so slow.
*3x3x3 OH:* 52.06, 49.27, 55.56, 54.33, 46.27 = *51.89*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:51.30, 2:11.13, 2:03.80, 2:19.52, 3:16.59 = *2:27.32*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:25.75, 4:43.65 (+2), 1:46.79, 1:39.11, 2:01.00 = *1:48.97*
*2-4 relay:* *2:38.61* (OP)
*2-5 relay:* *5:41.90* (O)
*2-6 relay:* *11:39.06* (OP, O)
*2-7 relay:* *22:24.81* (O, O)
*Magic:* 2.19, 2.31, 2.47, 2.38, 2.05 = *2.29*
*Master Magic:* 4.15, 4.52, 4.21, 3.63, 5.56 = *4.29*
*Snake:* Still don’t have one.
*Clock:* 23.38, 22.84, 25.28, 26.81, 21.02 = *23.83*
*MegaMinx:* 3:47.78, 3:05.66, 3:04.97, 3:20.18, DNF (1:04:43.81, 29:43) = *3:24.54*
Comment: The BLD solve was off by just 3 edges. I mismemorized - I forgot to shoot back to the start of a cycle I had to break into.
*Pyraminx:* 15.33, 26.19, 20.65, 28.34, 24.75 = *23.86*
*Square-1:* 53.13 (P), 43.68, 1:01.34 (P), 58.80 (P), 58.72 = *56.88*
Comment: Oh yeah! Sub-minute with 3 of 5 parities! I’ve now learned all but 2 of Jason’s 21 PLLs (still need F and V – they’re both so hard!), and it really helped. Now I can usually recognize parity and apply the parity algorithm before applying any PLLs, so parity doesn’t hurt quite as much. The trick now will be to still remember all these algorithms at the Indiana Open this weekend. 
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *33 moves*
2x2x2: R' F2 U2 F L2 F2
3x cross: B U2 B2 U' R' B' U B'
4th pair: R' B R B' R B' D B
OLL (w/PLL skip): D2 F' U F' U L' U' L U' F2 D
Comment: This was just outrageously lucky - in creating the 2x2x3 block, the 3x cross essentially created itself with just an extra move insertion, and the PLL skip was just something I stumbled on - it's not like I did anything to get it. Whenever I get a solve like this, I just can't seem to help giving up. There are no good places for insertions or to otherwise incrementally improve this solve, and 33 moves is one of my best solves ever, so I don't see any point in continuing. It's interesting that I'm this happy with a solve that's only one move better than Chukk's worst ever solve. I guess I just stink at fewest moves.
*4x4x4 Fewest Moves:* *98 moves*
U' Bw' D2 Rw' L' Uw' Lw U' Lw' L2 Uw' L2 Uw Lw' B D' Lw R2 Dw B F' D' F Dw' Fw' L' B L Fw U2 Rw2 F' R F Rw2 L Uw2 L' D' L Uw2 R' Fw2 U' F2 U Fw2 R2 Fw2 F' R F R' Fw2 F L U2 B L2 R' B2 D' B2 R D' B2 R B R2 B R2 B' R B2 R' B' R2 D B D' B' L F2 L' B' L2 D' L' U' L D L' U F2 L' B R' B'
centers: U' Bw' D2 Rw' L' Uw'
Lw U' Lw' L2 Uw' L2 Uw
Lw' B D' Lw
R2 Dw B F' D' F Dw'
edges: Fw' L' B L Fw
U2 Rw2 F' R F Rw2
L Uw2 L' D' L Uw2
R' Fw2 U' F2 U Fw2
R2 Fw2 F' R F R' Fw2
3x3x3: F L U2 B L2
3x3x4: R' B2 D' B2 R D'
3x cross: B2 R B R2 B R'
4th pair: R' B' R B2 R' B' R
solve edges: R D B D' B' R'
solve a corner: R L F2 L' B' L . F2 L' B R'
AUF: B'
insert at .: L D' L' U' L D L' U
R' R' become R2 before 4th pair; R R become R2 after F2L; R' R cancel after edges solved; L L become L2 before insertion.
Comment: Just awful. Centers weren't bad and I avoided parity, but other than that nothing went right. I didn't have time to find good insertions and had to take whatever I could grab quickly at the end.


----------



## Dene (Dec 12, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> *3x3x3:* 41.51, 25.12, 29.56, 22.36, 28.51 = *27.73*
> Comment: Completely botched OLL on the first one. Why is it I never see other people in the 25-30 second range who occasionally get solves this bad? Is there something wrong with me?



Looks normal to me. At least your times are really improving  . Sub20 soon?


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 13, 2008)

*3x3x3:*
(24.90), 18.12, 24.50, (14.26), 19.71 = 20.78
_Eh. 14.26 had two insert F2L pairs and a PLL skip. _

*3x3x3 One-Handed:*
1:02.64, 1:03.60, (56.37), (1:09.79), 1:00.40 = 1:02.21
_Okay._

*3x3x3 Match the Scramble:*
2:36.62, 2:36.69, (2:55.22), 2:40.86, (2:26.62) = 2:37.96
_I feel much more comfortable than I did last week with match-the-scramble. All five solves were under my previous best from last contest. Yay for Old Pochmann. _


----------



## Faz (Dec 13, 2008)

2x2: 4.63, (7.02), 3.69, 5.31, (3.40) = *4.54* - Great

3x3: (11.68), (15.94), 15.83, 13.02, 13.46 = *14.10* - Nice

OH: 27.22, (39.71), 36.55, (25.99), 33.43 = *32.40* - very bad


4x4: 1:05.94, (1:16.58), 1:09.36, 1:05.16, (1:01.55) = *1:06.82* - Good average, but no sub 1s 

FMC - I suck at it but whatever.

R D R F' D2 B2 z2 y' R U' R2 U' R U2 F U' F' L' U2 L U' y R' U2 R L' U' L U2 R' U' R U' R' U R f R U R' U' R U R' U' f'

F2 U' R' L F2 R L' U' F2 U' (53) LOL Using fridrich

Stuff bld and 5x5 this week.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 13, 2008)

3x3BLD

2. 02:57.20	Memo
02:27.76	Execution
Off by 3 corners.

1. Memo: 1:25
Rest: 25hours 20 minutes
Execution: 1:28.43 DNF 
Forgot to execute the last corner flip!!!!   

3. 01:34.51 memo
2:11.90 Execution
No delay in between, total = 3:46.41
New PB! Is my execution that slow?
My hands were cold...

First and third scrambles where ridiculously easy. If only I was not interupted for the first one and executed fast for the third one...

Multi BLD:
0/2
Memo was around 3min first, and 2min 2nd. Execution about the same. But there was like a 5min pause in between when I tried to remember my memo for the first cube (first to memo, 2nd to execute). I probably would have not took the pause if my mom didn't come in the room to yell at me.

3x3 speed:
17.90 PLL skip
22.00
16.83
19.12
22.91
Average= 19.67


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 13, 2008)

2x2: 04.92, (06.27), (03.89), 05.94, 05.25 = 5.37
Comment: slightly better than average. Lock ups on the 6.xx!

3x3: 15.28, (13.83), (15.86), 14.84, 14.89 = 15.00
Comment: Bang on 15 seconds, which is rather good.

4x4: 1:21.13, 1:32.24, 1:23.25 ...

And then my 4x4 popped, and now I've got to put it back together =/


----------



## Thompson (Dec 14, 2008)

3x3x3
1: 21.52
2: (23.69)
3: 22.38
4: 20.91
5: (19.75) Average =21.60

3x3x3 One Handed
1: 52.50
2: 45.02
3: 40.25
4: 49.27
5: 55.61 Average = 48.93

Snake
1: 7.00
2: 8.19
3: 9.03
4: 7.31
5: 7.13 Average: 7.54


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 15, 2008)

3x3x3: (10.97), 15.40, (15.78), 14.09, 14.02 --> 14.50 
3x3x3 OH: 34.19, (36.49), (31.40), 32.28, 34.28 --> 33.58
3x3x3 BLD: DNF (2:51.88), 2:33.43

a lot of the scrambles were pretty easy...


----------



## Jude (Dec 15, 2008)

*2x2x2:* 6.53, 7.09, 6.31, 7.53, 7.31 = *6.98* --> _ Ugh, terrible. Even the best solve I would consider awful for me.._

*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 1:18.84 = *1:18.84* --> _ No Comment..._

*3x3x3:*16.62, 16.70, DNF, 23.00, 18.34 = *19.35* --> _ 1st had an easy x cross, 2nd and last were just fast. The other 2 were pops, which spoiled the otherwise good average  _

*3x3x3 BLD:* 4:14.56, DNF (2:40.48), DNF (2:53.83) = * 4:14.56 * --> _ Uhhhhhhhhhh -.- *1st cube*: during inspection I knew there was an edge permuted and flipped somewhere on the cube but it took me well over a minute to find it, no idea how. *2nd cube*: had 2 flipped edges but was OK speedwise. *3rd cube*: when I opened my eyes I was holding the cube wrong (or I did some slice turns wrong, which is more likely as all 4 corners on the L face were correct :S) _

*3x3x3 Multi BLD: 0/2 (9:21.59 (5:23)) = 0 points* --> _ Meh, although I have regressed since last week by 1 cube, I wanted to get a sub 10 2 cube multi BLD. Sub 10 seemed very easy, I went slowly and calmy and used Old Pochmann because I'm more comfortable with that than my new method, but one had 2 flipped edges and 1 had 2 twisted corners. Shame _

*3x3x3 OH:* 29.61,DNF (Pop), 29.09, 26.89, 32.88 = *30.53* --> _ Bad, maybe I should've warmed up properly first (I just got a really easy 25 second average of 5 as my first solves of the day so I thought I didn't need to bother  ) _

*4x4x4:* 1:38.13, 1:44.61 (OP), 1:41.00 (OP), 1:48.75 (P) DNF = *1:45.12* --> _ Rubbish again... At least I was luckier than last week with parities. Only half the solves had double parity, not all of them -.- _

*2x2x2 - 4x4x4 Relay: 2:21.83 * --> _ Bad bad bad!  _

*Square-1: * Might do it later.

*FMC:* R' F2 U2 F2 L2 F R' D B D' B D' R D R B' R B U' R U R2 U' R2 U' B R2 B2 R' B2 R' B2 R2 B (34) --> _My worst solution ever.. _


----------



## Boopyman (Dec 15, 2008)

2X2X2: 13.28, (15.18), 10.78, (10.41), 11.96= 12.32
3X3X3: 39.53, (48.53), 38.05, 40.31, (37.28)=40.74
Magic: (1.61), 1.34, 1.46, 1.36, (1.33)=1.39


----------



## guusrs (Dec 15, 2008)

*FMC*: R' D B2 U2 F B' L2 R U' B2 U' R U' B' U R B U' B' R' U' R2 B' R D' R D R' B U R2 (*31*)

explanation: 
2x2x2: R' D B2 U2 F B' L2 (7)
2x2x3: R U' B2 U' R B' (13)
F2L: B U' B' U R B U' B' R' U' R' U (23)
LL: U' R' B' R D' R D R' B U R2 (31)
Hard scramble, but after two weeks of DNF I'm happy.
Any one can do this sub-30?

Gus


----------



## Dene (Dec 16, 2008)

*2x2x2:* 7.19 9.86 11.19 10.28 11.11 => 10.42
Last one was +2 

*3x3x3:* 18.69 16.97 20.83 19.56 19.08 => 19.11

*3x3x3_OH:* 36.58 33.09 38.88 48.09 34.63 => 36.70

*3x3x3_feet:* 1:41.09 1:53.40 1:30.66 1:33.56 1:57.47 => 1:42.68

*5x5x5:* 2:13.11 2:02.36 1:58.77 2:03.11 2:05.84 => 2:03.77

*6x6x6:* 5:05.56 4:05.19 3:41.09 4:00.09 3:52.86 => 3:59.38

*7x7x7:* 5:07.81 5:53.90 6:10.40 5:39.38 5:40.31 => 5:44.53
Yay new PB single!


----------



## pjk (Dec 16, 2008)

Patrick Kelly
3x3: (12.95) 13.14 (POP) 15.51 16.75 = *Avg:* 15.13
It started off good....


----------



## Mirek (Dec 16, 2008)

guusrs said:


> *FMC*: R' D B2 U2 F B' L2 R U' B2 U' R U' B' U R B U' B' R' U' R2 B' R D' R D R' B U R2 (*31*)
> 
> explanation:
> 2x2x2: R' D B2 U2 F B' L2 (7)
> ...



Not me. Tough scramble and I didn't take it seriously. Just too busy. Next week I plan to submit whatever above 30 or below.


----------



## Jacco (Dec 16, 2008)

*2x2*: 4.91, (7.31), 5.94, (3.52), 5.52 = *5.46*
*OH:* (42.46), 37.40, 36.94, 33.78, (27.83) = *36.04*
Bad.


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 16, 2008)

2: 3.34 3.55 4.02 3.44 2.83 = 3.44 good

2BLD: 30.75 35.77 22.31 = 22.31

Megaminx: 2:56.66 3:09.94 2:46.13 2:34.91 2:38.97 = 2:47.25 bad

234Relay: 1:25.38 P bad
2: 0:04
3: 0:14
4: 1:07 P


----------



## Kian (Dec 17, 2008)

Kian Barry
2x2- (7.50), (10.06), 9.25, 9.12, 8.39 Average- 8.92 (poor)
3x3- (22.73), 22.31, 20.88, (19.88), 22.71 Average- 21.97 (poor)
4x4- 1:38.83, (1:34.71), (1:53.84), 1:49.71, 1:51.68 Average- 1:46.74 (inconsistent)
5x5- 3:33.70, (3:28.63), 3:32.95, (3:55.18), 3:31.69 Average- 3:32.78 (super consistent)
3x3 Blindfolded- DNF, DNF, DNF
Multi BLD- 0/3 DNF (Wow it was a bad blind night)
OH- 1:02.10, (1:25.20), 1:05.72, (1:01.34), 1:15.83 Average- 1:07.88 (awful, but i never practice oh)
3x3 FMC- R B’ U’ L2 Uw’ F Uw’ L’ U’ L’ U2 R’ U R U R L’ U L R’ U’ B’ U B U L U’ L’ U R U R’ U R U’ R’ R' U2 F R U R' U' y' R2 U2 R B y’ R2 Uw' R U' R U R' Uw R2 y R U' R' U Total Moves- 60 (using fridrich, never done fmc before)
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay- 2:31.80 (ok)
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay- 5:40.07 (best relay ever)


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 20, 2008)

2x2x2: 8.84 6.94 8.41 5.93 8.66 = 8.00
3x3x3: 24.47 22.58 20.69 23.53 23.91 = 23.34
4x4x4: 1:28.59 1:32.63 1:31.15 1:36.46 1:48.72 = 1:33.41
5x5x5: 2:19.97 2:24.80 2:16.66 2:08.08 2:25.03 = 2:20.48
6x6x6: 6:03.19 5:04.71 5:03.09 5:11.63 5:57.75 = 5:24.70
7x7x7: 7:22.97 7:37.25 8:05.75 7:15.77 7:02.34 = 7:25.33
2x2x2_bf: DNF 1:01.19 DNF = 1:01.19
3x3x3_bf: 3:36.80 DNF 3:16.22 = 3:16.22
3x3x3_mbf: 0/2, tried to go to fast
3x3x3_oh: 42.25 47.31 39.05 42.52 43.30 = 42.69
3x3x3_match: 1:04.36 1:47.19 1:23.55 1:22.02 1:22.28 = 1:22.62
3x3x3_fmc: R' F2 U2 L B' L' D B R' F L F' R F L F2 U2 R' U F' U' F U' R2 B D B' D' R' U = 30
(Do pre-move U to see what's going on)
2x2 block: R' F2 U2
create extension: L B' L'
2x2x3 block (thanks to the premove and the added D move it becomes a tripple x-cross): (D) B * F L2 F2
4th pair: U2 R' U F' U' F U' R
Edges last layer: R B D B' D' R' 
Undo pre-move: U
Insert R' F L F' R F L' F' at the * to fix the 3 corners, cancelling 3 moves
234-Relay: 2:14.86
2345-Relay: 4:34.13
23456-Relay: 10:18.33
234567-Relay: 17:06.14
Magic: 2.66 2.52 2.47 1.80 2.52 = 2.50
Master Magic: 6.13 4.66 4.50 6.71 5.02 = 5.27
Clock: 25.02 20.09 18.19 18.84 20.05 = 19.66
MegaMinx: 4:32.47 3:15.52 3:30.06 3:15.25 3:26.50 = 3:24.03
PyraMinx: 15.97 34.96 8.00 15.02 13.56 = 14.85
Square-1: 54.55 1:07.47 1:01.31 1:20.31 51.00 = 1:01.11


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 20, 2008)

Please delete this post, wrong contest.


----------



## vloc15 (Dec 25, 2008)

3x3:

1:	00:27.65
2:	00:21.80
3:	00:26.56
4:	00:21.26
5:	00:21.89

ave: 00:23.83


----------

